# Please Help With Printing !!



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello , can someone help me with the images that im printing , look at the picture its white around it and its really bad graphic , please someone help me !!!


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

What exactly is that a picture of?


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

this one . but all my graphics are like this . white around


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

I meant what the material was, not what the graphic was. It looks like a film positive for burning a screen for screen printing but I wasn't sure because it is such a close up and has the white around it. If it is a film positive that you printed, what graphics program and what printer are you using?


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

its forever paper for dark . im using photoshop and okidata c711wt


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, well that takes me out. I have never dealt with laser or inkjet transfers. I think you would have better luck asking for help in the Heat Press and Heat Transfer forum: Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

ok thanks ..


----------



## Helvis (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually, I looked up that printer and see that it is a white toner laser printer. I think you just need cleaner art. The gradations of the pixelated edges of your art are probably showing up as shades of gray and the printer is printing those shades of gray using the white toner. Just a thought.


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

i dont know . the art its perfect on the computer but when i do the steps of printing from the photoshop it happens after that :-/


----------



## Spotwalker (Apr 10, 2016)

If you happen to have Illustrator CS5 or CS6, maybe you could open your design in that, then try to use image trace to create a true vector image of your artwork. usually works fine for me.


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

i have it , but dont know how to print art without background in that program . if you have any video how to do it i be thankful


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It's pretty straight forward.

When you create a new document in AI make sure it's in CMYK. After you live trace and expand select the black with the magic wand and fill with 100% black from the CMYK slider.

When you are ready to print, select "output" and print the black.


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

and its going to come up with no background ?


----------



## kyonlow (Mar 14, 2016)

did you have select to print all?
if still cant just export it as a picture with background to print.


----------



## Luke84PL (Nov 9, 2015)

didnt try yet . is the any video ? and another question im new with all that . Do i have to use a new silicone paper every time i press the tshirt for the last finish step . for the image to be mat?


----------

